# NSMutableArray get/set



## Chamalo (28 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai une question de debutant. J'ai un probleme pour ajouter des objets a un NSMutableArray.
Voici mon code. (je simplifie)

maclass.h

```
@interface DetailsSectionView : UIViewController{

    NSMutableArray *arrayOfWebview;
}

@property (nonatomic, retain) NSMutableArray *arrayOfWebview;
```
dans maclass.m


```
@synthesize arrayOfWebview;
 
 // ...
// fonction view did load

UIWebView *webview = [[UIWebView alloc] initWithFrame:CGRectMake(width, 0, width , height - 55)];
        
[self.arrayOfWebview addObject:webview];
```
Si je trace le nombre d'element de mon array, j obtiens 0. Pourquoi ?
Je pense avoir mal saisie le concept des getter/setter en objective-c.

Pour moi, un _retain_ permet de garder en memoire mon objet pour pouvoir le modifier (j utilise bien un MutableArray), et le fait de faire un _synthesize_ me donne l'init + methode get/set.
Alors pouquoi je n arrive pas a ajouter d'objet a mon array ?


Par contre si je passe par un NSMutableArray temporaire (initialisé dans ma fonction load) et que je l assigne a self.arrayOfWebview, la ca fonctionne. 

Si quelqu'un veut bien m'expliquer 

Merci d'avance


----------



## Nyx0uf (28 Juillet 2010)

Il ne manquerait pas un :


```
arrayOfWebview = [[NSMutableArray alloc] init];
```

A tout hasard.


----------



## ntx (28 Juillet 2010)

Si tu mets un point d'arrêt du debugeur sur la ligne où tu fais le addObject, regarde si ton tableau est bien initialisé. 



> le fait de faire un synthesize me donne l'init + methode get/set.


Ca c'est toi qui le dit et ça c'est M. Apple :


> If you use the @synthesize directive to tell the compiler to create *the accessor method(s)*, the code it generates matches the specification given by the keywords.


Lequel a bon ?


----------



## Chamalo (28 Juillet 2010)

Ca marche mieux c est sur ...
Merci a vous deux, je comprends mon erreur (le synthesize ne fait pas d init).
J ai cru ca en regardant la valeur de mon array en debug, le debugger m indiquer : 0 objects

Merci a vous deux


----------



## ntx (28 Juillet 2010)

Chamalo a dit:


> Merci a vous deux, je comprends mon erreur (le synthesize ne fait pas d init).
> J ai cru ca en regardant la valeur de mon array en debug, le debugger m indiquer : 0 objects


J'ai cru aussi la première fois que je l'ai utilisé


----------



## Nyx0uf (29 Juillet 2010)

C'est bien les property, c'est magique et tout, mais connaître le code derrière c'est mieux


----------

